# Capriccio Rítmico for Cello



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know what the hell is this piece that I have composed, it's very odd, and possibly unplayable, but anyway, I think it's fun :lol:. I tuned the last four strings of my guitar like a cello and I came with this :lol::


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fcapriccio-r-tmico-for-cello


----------



## Zeichner (Apr 4, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I don't know what the hell is this piece that I have composed, it's very odd, and possibly unplayable, but anyway, I think it's fun :lol:. I tuned the last four strings of my guitar like a cello and I came with this :lol::
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fcapriccio-r-tmico-for-cello


Very interesting work indeed, also creative idea of changing the tuning of your guitar, good work


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Great piece. Loved the pizzicato section from about 1:13 to the end.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Great piece. Loved the pizzicato section from about 1:13 to the end.


Well, that's a taste of the String Quartet which you don't want to listen


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Well, that's a taste of the String Quartet which you don't want to listen


What string quartet?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

^^^^nevermind...........


----------

